# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  كأني حاس بأنك راح تاخذني وتتركني بدون أنفاس . . !

## ليلاس

*مسسسآإء الورد ..*







__

----------


## ليلاس

*....
[ 1 ]*
_[c=1]بأودعك [c=5],[/c] وأدري غيآبي[c=5] {..[/c] يوجعكَ[c=5] ![/c][/c]_

_[ 2 ]_
_[c=#004040]آخر عباراتي [c=14][[/c] وداع [c=14]][/c] وآخر مشاويري[c=14][[/c] رحيل [c=14]][/c] ْ~[/c]_


_[ 3 ]_
_[c=#400040]أصغر جروحي [c=1]..[/c] يساوي جملة[c=1] ‘ |[/c][c=14] جراحك[/c] [c=1]) ![/c][/c]_


_[ 4 ]_
_[c=#800040]وشلون أبين له [c=14][[/c] [c=15]عَظيم إشتيَاقي[/c] [c=14]] [/c]وهوَ بعيد ،[/c]_

_[ 5 ]_
_[c=#408080]سفينه كان لك[c=14] [[/c] قلبي [c=14]][/c] [c=14]..[/c] ولكن غدرك [c=14]إجتاحه[/c] !‘[/c]_


_[ 6 ]_
_[c=1]جيتك وانآ أحملُ احسسآسيُ [c=5]بس[/c] مآلقيتكَ[c=5] ![/c][/c]_


_[ 7 ]_
_مدري [c=1]؟! [/c]كن [c=1][[/c] آلحزن [c=1]][/c] فيني شاف له[c=1] "[/c] نعم آ[c=14]لصديق[/c] [c=1]"[/c]_


_[ 8 ]_
_[c=#808080]في زماني ما أشوف [c=#0080c0]![/c] غير .. [c=14]([/c] [c=#0080c0]طعنات الظروف[/c] [c=14])[/c] ،[/c]_


_[ 9 ]_
_[c=1]إييه[/c] [c=#939393]إييه[/c] [c=15]إييه[/c] [c=#800040]ضااااايق[/c] !‘ [c=#800040]من غيابك[/c] .._


_[ 10 ]_
_[c=#408080]يآكثرْ مآيصحى الليلْ ب[c=#214343] ([/c] [c=14]فرآشي[/c] [c=#1e3c3c]‘ |[/c] ويطيحْ من عيني نعآسي ![/c]_


_[ 11 ]_
_[c=#804000]مهو معقول نفس - [c=14]الطيف[/c] |[c=#808080] .~[/c] يبقى من [c=#808080]( [c=#804000]3[/c] )[/c] سنين =([/c]_


_[ 12 ]_
_[c=#000000]لو آنك[c=14] ب[c=1]شش[/c]ر[/c] حسيت في لوعة آلموجوع [c=14].~[/c][/c]_


_[ 13 ]_
_[c=#808080]آنا خسرت آللي غيآبه ( [c=#ff8040]غييييييييييير[/c] ’ عن كل الغيآب ![/c]_


_[ 14 ]_
_[c=#000000]دخيلك عود [c=14].|.[/c] أو أرسلي مع [c=14][[/c] [c=#8080c0]طيوفك[/c] [c=14]][/c] أمل و وعود[/c]_


_[ 15 ]_
_[c=#004000]تمنيت[c=14] العُمر[/c] يمشي على [c=14]"[/c] [c=#008000]درب الفرح[/c] [c=14]"[/c] بُرهه ![/c]_


_[ 16 ]_
_[c=1]حبيبي دنيتي [c=#ff80ff]| [/c]أجمل بك إنتَ يا [c=14]: "[/c] [c=#ff80ff]ضيا سنيني[/c] [c=14]"[/c] ،[/c]_


_[ 17 ]_
_[c=#808080]يقول بس الزين فيني عيوني [c=#0080c0].. [/c]وآقول انا هذا بلا ابوك ي [ [c=#0080c0]عقااب[/c] ][/c]_


_[ 18 ]_
_[c=#808080]ولو بيدي ي [c=#408080]حبيبي[/c] كان اعرفك من ( [c=#408080]زمان [/c]| )[/c]_


_[ 19 ]_
_[c=#804040][c=14]آحبك[/c] كلمه تقّصر [c=#5a2e2e]~[/c] إلي صآر الحكي عنك [c=#5a2e2e]![/c][/c]_


_[ 20 ]_
_[c=#000000]آشتقت ل/[c=#bb0000] آبتسآمتك[/c] آلتيُ ترويُ [c=#bb0000][[/c] قلوبنآ [c=#bb0000]][/c] [c=#bb0000]=)[/c][/c]_


_[ 21 ]_
_[c=#808080]طول الليل [c=#80ff80].’[/c] أفكر بيك [c=#80ff80]..[/c] آنا و [c=#80ff80]قلبي[/c] ما ناسيك ![/c]_


_[ 22 ]_
_[c=#800000]لو طريقك يتعِب [c=15][[c=14] القلب [/c]][/c] بعد صوتك ما[c=15] [ [c=14]يعوِّض[/c] ][/c] أيّ صوت[c=14] ![/c][/c]_


_[ 23 ]_
_[c=1]يرآودني آمل [c=15]’ [/c]في ليله [c=15][[/c][c=14] ألقآكم [/c][c=15]][/c] ![/c]_


_[ 24 ]_
_[c=#808080]علمتك إن أصل الهوى يرجع ل كلمة [c=15]"[/c] [c=58]إحتواء[/c][c=15] "[/c][/c]_


_[ 25 ]_
_[c=#800000]منهو غيري[c=1] ؟ -[/c] عاند [c=1]|[/c] أقداره [c=1]..[/c] وحبك[c=1] ![/c][/c]_


_[ 26 ]_
_[c=#004000][c=14][[/c] أحبك موت [c=14]] [/c]لا والله أحبك[c=#808080] ./.[/c] يوم ميلآدي [c=14]=)[/c][/c]_


_[ 27 ]_
_[c=14][c=1][c=14]شفت فيك[/c] [c=#004080]العمر[/c] ي [c=#004080]/[/c] [c=14]القلب الحنون[/c] [c=#004080]![/c][/c][/c]_


_[ 28 ]_
_[c=#008040]تبسّم لي [c=#004000]!! ([/c] عسى ربي يديمك[c=#004000] .. ! )[/c] معاااي [c=#004000]![/c][/c]_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا*

*توبيكآت قويه حلوة*

*تسلمي ليلآس ع الطرح*

*مآننحرم منكِ*

*ودي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلمو على المجهود الحلو 

موفقه*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مرحبا* 
> *توبيكآت قويه حلوة* 
> *تسلمي ليلآس ع الطرح* 
> *مآننحرم منكِ* 
> 
> *ودي*



*ربي يسسلمك غنآآآتي ..*

*الأحلى حضضضورك ..*

*منورة..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> *يسلمو على المجهود الحلو* 
> 
> *موفقه*



 
*الله يسسسلمك حبوبتي ..*

*الـأحلى مرورك ..*

*منورة..]*

----------

